# Bicycle Rack



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

Looking for some advice and perhaps individual preferences when it comes to transporting a bicycle with the XTrail. I can lay my triathlon bike inside without having to break it down at all, provided the back seat is down of course. However it is a tight fit. Just wondering what other options exist? I know Thule, etc make trailer hitch and roof mounted systems. I'd like to hear from anyone using a roof mounted system on their XTrail regarding cost, make, functionality, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

mdj said:


> Looking for some advice and perhaps individual preferences when it comes to transporting a bicycle with the XTrail. I can lay my triathlon bike inside without having to break it down at all, provided the back seat is down of course. However it is a tight fit. Just wondering what other options exist? I know Thule, etc make trailer hitch and roof mounted systems. I'd like to hear from anyone using a roof mounted system on their XTrail regarding cost, make, functionality, etc.
> 
> Thanks


How about a bike hitch that goes on a trailer hitch in the back of the car.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

mdj,

I've spend time researching this here and otherplaces. What I've come up with is that you can put a Thule rack on the X-Trail. There are just a few minor modifications to the rack system. (No mods to the vehicle).
What you need is... 

Thule bars (50 inch min)
430 Tracker II Feet
TK6 fit Kit. (Alternatively TK8 or TK9 should work too)

The TK6 kit comes with a bolt on rail for the 4 fixed mounts on the X-Trail. The hole pattern is designed for the Honda CRV and Element, so you'll have to drill 4 new holes to match the X-Trail hole pattern. 

I have all the pieces in the basement, but haven't had the time or need to fit them to the vehicle. When I do, I'll post pictures of the setup.

Ken


----------



## ggmurray (Oct 6, 2004)

mdj said:


> Looking for some advice and perhaps individual preferences when it comes to transporting a bicycle with the XTrail. I can lay my triathlon bike inside without having to break it down at all, provided the back seat is down of course. However it is a tight fit. Just wondering what other options exist? I know Thule, etc make trailer hitch and roof mounted systems. I'd like to hear from anyone using a roof mounted system on their XTrail regarding cost, make, functionality, etc.
> 
> Thanks


I had a hitch installed and use the THULE hitch mounted system. It is excellent. It is pricey by the time you add in the cost of the hitch and the carrier but very effective and convenient.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

boatek said:


> mdj,
> 
> I've spend time researching this here and otherplaces. What I've come up with is that you can put a Thule rack on the X-Trail. There are just a few minor modifications to the rack system. (No mods to the vehicle).
> What you need is...
> ...


I believe the Thule Europe sells X-Trail specific mounting hardware for the fixed-distance roof rail so you wouldn't have to drill holes - but would have to track down a Thule Europe rep.

Insofar as performance is concerned, I have owned a Thule system for 3 years - it is an excellent product, well made, and extremely sturdy.

jww


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

mdj said:


> Looking for some advice and perhaps individual preferences when it comes to transporting a bicycle with the XTrail. I can lay my triathlon bike inside without having to break it down at all, provided the back seat is down of course. However it is a tight fit. Just wondering what other options exist? I know Thule, etc make trailer hitch and roof mounted systems. I'd like to hear from anyone using a roof mounted system on their XTrail regarding cost, make, functionality, etc.
> 
> Thanks




I use the SportRack 3 Bike SUV & Van Trunk Rack Carrier available from Cdn Tire for $119.99.
Once the initial set-up for the angles of the base bars is done, attaching the rack to the Xty and loading the bikes happens in a matter of minutes.
Works well for our purposes.
Hope this helps.

Rookie


----------



## mdj (Jul 6, 2005)

XtrailRookie said:


> I use the SportRack 3 Bike SUV & Van Trunk Rack Carrier available from Cdn Tire for $119.99.
> Once the initial set-up for the angles of the base bars is done, attaching the rack to the Xty and loading the bikes happens in a matter of minutes.
> Works well for our purposes.
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Many thanks for your replies, all of you. Looks like I have a little investigating and comparison shopping to do.

:cheers:


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I did a lot of research last fall before buying my X-Trail, as I had a full Thule system (all attachments). I have carried my canoes and kayaks with the tk6 fit kit and have not seen any problems. I prefer the fork mount bike carriers as they seem to be more stable then the other carriers. I carry my mountain bike and road bike constantly as I work a few hours from where I live and tend to cycle every where. Mind you it can be a lift at times and some friends prefer the trailer hitch bike mount.

Greg


boatek said:


> mdj,
> 
> I've spend time researching this here and otherplaces. What I've come up with is that you can put a Thule rack on the X-Trail. There are just a few minor modifications to the rack system. (No mods to the vehicle).
> What you need is...
> ...


----------

